# Video for advice



## spacepilot (Jul 13, 2016)

I decided to shoot a video of me shooting and ask for advice from the forum members. My camera phone was propped up on the handle of the garage door, and of course it was knocked off by a breeze after the fourth shot. Might as well, since I may or may not have led my wife to believe I was doing dishes upstairs. :what:

The quality of the release, which I worry about the most, I was not not able to see from the video. I believe I botched the release on the third shot and missed the target, but I could not tell much difference in that release from other ones in the video. Other than that, I can see that there are some slight variations in my body over the several shots , for example head position, how I drew the pouch back, where my hands ended up after the shot. One thing that surprised me was my right arm position. I thought the arm would be in line with the bands, but my elbow is clearly pointing more backward. I'm not sure I need to change that, as it seems to allow a comfortable anchor position and wrist angle, and probably gives me an inch or two longer draw as well.

That's all I have been able to get from the short video. There are probably a million big and small things I missed. Any help and advice is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I was watching your frame hand. I note that when the tension of your bands is released, your frame jerks forward. That is because your muscles are in tension against the bands. Watch Volp shoot at targets, and you will see that his frame hand does not move. You might try the following. Keep your lower thumb bone in line with your wrist bone. That will point your forks more toward the target. But more importantly, that will allow you to lock your wrist in a forward direction, so when the band tension is released, your muscles will not jerk the frame forward. Just a suggestion ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## spacepilot (Jul 13, 2016)

Charles said:


> I was watching your frame hand. I note that when the tension of your bands is released, your frame jerks forward. That is because your muscles are in tension against the bands. Watch Volp shoot at targets, and you will see that his frame hand does not move. You might try the following. Keep your lower thumb bone in line with your wrist bone. That will point your forks more toward the target. But more importantly, that will allow you to lock your wrist in a forward direction, so when the band tension is released, your muscles will not jerk the frame forward. Just a suggestion ...
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Charles, thanks for the advice. I've always tried to keep the plane of the frame perpendicular to the path of the shot, just because I saw people and Jack Koehler's book recommending that. Also since I started shooting TTF, I worry about the bands getting pulled out if they are pulled back too much off perpendicular. But what you said makes sense that may help with my consistency, and will add some draw length as well. I'll definitely give it a try.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Your release looks flawless, which makes me think my question is wrong. My question is, do you feel like you hold the ammo the same every shot? Just touching the pouch in front of the ammo can cause the ammo to be off ever so slightly. If I was a betting Man, I'd say just walk away, do the dishes Then go back and shoot at the same target. I'll bet you will do fine.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

I think Charles is correct. The pouch hand is not the problem, the fork hand is where the problem lies. The top fork is further forward than the bottom fork. Try to line it all up better. As Charles pointed out, your fork hand does a lot of moving during pull, aim, release and follow through.


----------



## spacepilot (Jul 13, 2016)

Tag said:


> Your release looks flawless, which makes me think my question is wrong. My question is, do you feel like you hold the ammo the same every shot? Just touching the pouch in front of the ammo can cause the ammo to be off ever so slightly. If I was a betting Man, I'd say just walk away, do the dishes Then go back and shoot at the same target. I'll bet you will do fine.


Tag, I do try to hold the pouch/ammo consistently for each shot, which I found is especially important for a good release with BBs. I shot some 1/4" balls early yesterday, and noticed that it was easier not to hold on too much pouch and get a good release. Last night when I started shooting BBs again, it took me a while to realize that I was being sloppy with the pouch hold because of shooting bigger ammo earlier. Once I started holding onto less pouch, I started hitting my target more. Thanks for the advice, I think paying more attention to how I hold the pouch will do me plenty of good. :thumbsup:



bigdh2000 said:


> I think Charles is correct. The pouch hand is not the problem, the fork hand is where the problem lies. The top fork is further forward than the bottom fork. Try to line it all up better. As Charles pointed out, your fork hand does a lot of moving during pull, aim, release and follow through.


Thanks, bigdh. I've been trying to be more consistent with the fork hand, and have a more stable hold on the fork.


----------

